# im back



## AutismDogGirl (Oct 7, 2010)

hi, im back sorry it has been a rough year but i have come back! Pippin is doing very well in his new home but I still miss him <3 how is everyone?


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Glad to see you back posting here. 

It has been a rough year for you but you know I'm still praying for you and let's plan on this year being a good one for both of us.


----------

